# Speedtouch 530 Port Forwarding Config Re Bittorrent



## jazzplus (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi there, here's my problem...

I am unable to configure my connection to fully utilise the available speeds for bittorrent downloads. (Now, there's an understatement)

My PowerBook G4 1.25 GHz is running OS X 3.9, and is connected to the web via a Thomson SpeedTouch 530 and AirPort Extreme Base Station.

I understand that I'm supposed to configure NAPT/ Port forwarding to maximise the available speed for this connection, but I'm getting lost within the myriad of systems within which this is achieved.

I access my Thomson SpeedTouch 530 configuration page via the address of 10.0.0.138, and via the advanced selection I have the choices of NAPT or Multi-NAT entries. Is it via either of these options that I change the port addressing, or via some other route that I've totally missed?

I understand that there are inside and outside addresses and ports to configure. Can anyone please suggest what these may be?

As I said, I'm lost here, but able and willing to learn some more about my operating system and its capabilities as I follow any suggestions that I receive.

As always, any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Andrew.


----------

